# اللهجة السورية: تتستتي



## analeeh

مرحبا

عم اتفرج كمان مرة على مسلسل (المفتاح) السوري وطلعت كلمة جديدة ما بعرفها. في واحدة مطلقة جديد جايتها على مكتبها زميلتها الزنخة. زميلتها بتنصحها كالتالي:

شي صاحب من اللي عليه القيمة شغلتو يدفعلك مصاري وشغلتك تتستتيلو. صعبة؟

ترجيحي انو كلمة (تتستتي) مشتقة من كلمة (ست) والمقصود فيها هون انو تعمل ستو, اي بمعنى (شبه) رومانسي وطبعا جنسي. بس قلت بسأل جماعة وورد ريفيرنس مشان اتأكد انو ظني بمحلو.

شكرا مقدما


----------



## momai

يعني تصير ست بيت الو تطبخلو تجليلو وتربيلو ولادو...


----------



## analeeh

شكرا! 

هل هادا الفعل مستخدم كتير بالحديث العام ولا هو برأيك اشتقاق هيك ع الماشي؟


----------



## momai

لا,الفعل موجود.


----------



## cherine

الفعل مستخدم أيضًا في العامية المصرية: تِتْسَتِّت يعني تصبح سيدة بيت. ليس بمعنى الخدمة (من طبخ وتنظيف وتربية أولاد...) بقدر ما هو بمعنى أن تصبح المرأة صاحبة الدار أو سيدة البيت.


----------

